# Death Star Strain



## Makaveli76 (Mar 5, 2010)

How do you make this strain?? I ordered some of Rez 4sd and some feminized sensi star seeds. So, I was wondering if I get a 4sd male and cross it with the female sensi star will I get this strain they call death star?? Anyone with any info please post your knowledge!


----------



## crazymasy (Mar 8, 2010)

Makaveli76 said:


> Bump. Anyone??


never heard of it. you ever tried it?


----------



## Makaveli76 (Mar 9, 2010)

crazymasy said:


> never heard of it. you ever tried it?


No never tried it but I read about it in High Times Mag. It's supposed to be a very potent strain!!


----------



## Skunkybud (Mar 9, 2010)

Go with Chem x Sensi Star = Death Star


----------



## Makaveli76 (Mar 9, 2010)

Skunkybud said:


> Go with Chem x Sensi Star = Death Star


Which one of these strain's should I use as the male for a true "Death Star" cross? Only option I have is the chem (male) and sensi star (female) because my SS is feminized! Any info about this cross is will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Skunkybud (Mar 9, 2010)

Makaveli76 said:


> Which one of these strain's should I use as the male for a true "Death Star" cross? Only option I have is the chem (male) and sensi star (female) because my SS is feminized! Any info about this cross is will be greatly appreciated!


 I dunno past that dude I would imagine you could use the chem for the male. Try it out shit man even if its not true death star it'll be something good ya know. If you have no other choice you should just go for it man.


----------



## McFonz (Mar 9, 2010)

if you cross an AK48 and a white widdow you don't get a White Russion like the breeders version.
You just get a cross. you can name it whatever you want.

To make a proper breeding more than a single male and female requiered. You need to grow quite a bunch, select the ones that have the phenotips you desire and breed with them.


you can get a "very potent" strain from quite a bit of breeders this days without going through the hassle of making them yourself.


----------



## geffcardo (Mar 9, 2010)

this is the closest i can find 
http://bcseeds.com/Special-offer/c24/p196/Jedi-Death-Star-Bud-%E2%80%93-5-Pack/product_info.html


----------



## Makaveli76 (Mar 9, 2010)

Skunkybud said:


> I dunno past that dude I would imagine you could use the chem for the male. Try it out shit man even if its not true death star it'll be something good ya know. If you have no other choice you should just go for it man.


Yeah man, I'm just gonna try these two strains together and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## Makaveli76 (Mar 9, 2010)

McFonz said:


> if you cross an AK48 and a white widdow you don't get a White Russion like the breeders version.
> You just get a cross. you can name it whatever you want.
> 
> To make a proper breeding more than a single male and female requiered. You need to grow quite a bunch, select the ones that have the phenotips you desire and breed with them.
> ...


Yup, You're right! I'll just make up my own strain and call it whatever I want lol. I guess you could say this is gonna be my little experiment haha can't wait! I just gotta get these f2 diesel ryders out my garden!!


----------



## TheGoodShepard (Mar 13, 2010)

You will never get the deathstar by trying to do the Cross your self( witch by the way is a True East coast Sour Diesel X Sensi Star) It took those growers years to perfect that strain. If you can get your hands on a clone do so it is truly some top of the line smoke


----------



## Steveness (Jul 1, 2010)

Ive had this and am actually gettin some tomm. Its pretty awesome stuff. Some of the most potent ive had. Tastes great, smokes great, put it on my top 5 best ever.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 2, 2010)

Death Start talk at IC....(http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=3630895)


----------



## careerpothead (Jun 8, 2011)

It's here in CO pretty new and its a huge hit.. sure knocked me on my ass and I've been smokin chronic for years! wish I had one of those plants for sure!


----------



## careerpothead (Jun 9, 2011)

Makaveli76 said:


> No never tried it but I read about it in High Times Mag. It's supposed to be a very potent strain!!


I got to try it here in Aurora-- knocked the socks off my socks! Highest I've been and I'm a daily chronic smoker. It's THE medication I want and I'm on chemo..


----------

